# Tablet which one.



## sumterdad

Ok my wife has asked for a paid for Christmas.  I am just not sold on them.  I know they can't play anything that requires flash support.  Which tablet would y'all recommend.  Thanks for your input.  I would like to run quick books on it or something that is equivalent


----------



## OOPS

The problem with lower priced tablets is that they really don't have any "horsepower" to do computing.  The Ipad has limited functionality, but it doesn't support Flash.  If you really want to use Quickbooks, I would call them to see if they have used any tablets with success.  If not, then you might consider a "netbook" type device, which is a small laptop with small screen.  While it also has a tiny processor, it does have limited functionality.  Again, the Quickbooks people should be able to help you in this regard.  

These tablets in general are more for reading, displaying photos, playing games and activities that are elementary.  I can't imagine typing in a lot of data into Quickbooks on a tablet screen.  It would drive me crazy..I'd much rather use a traditional keyboard.  Its something to consider.


----------



## Ruby pen turning

I have thought about getting an I pad but at 6-7oo bucks for a large cell phone with no ability to talk, I said no to myself :O) I do love my I phone when it gets reception ATT bad choice. If she is using it for reading and not as a computer? look at the Kindle it does a lot of stuff and has wifi.


----------



## ragz

tablets like the Ipad, etc aren't intended to run full blown applications like Quickbooks or Quicken. They are intended to be entertainment devices for reading, internet browsing, movies, etc. If you want something that can run quicken and such take a look at an Asus Transformer Prime. 

Despite the name it's a tablet that does dock to a full size keyboard and may be compatible with Quicken. It's has the latest Android OS and is upgradeable to 4.0.

If you want a tablet to do tablet type things then look at the Nook Tablet. Fastest processor, android, half the cost of the other tablets and brick and mortar tech support if needed, along with lots of open source advances from community users.


----------



## txgators

I have a Motorola Xoom that I absolutely love, but looking this up, it does not look like you can install quickbooks on tablets.  Here's some info from Intuit Community:

http://community.intuit.com/posts/quickbooks-on-motorola-xoom
"No you can't install QuickBooks on the Xoom or other tablets.  Here's a  blog post I wrote about how to access Quickbooks with an iPad -- it  would apply to the Xoom as well. http://longforsuccess.com/; However I don't know if QuickBooks Connect or QB Online is available for Xoom or not."


----------



## PenMan1

Why not run one of the free "gotomypc" type apps that will let you use QuickBooks Pro from you home computer?


----------



## Justturnin

I have a Toshiba Thrive and LOVE IT!!!! It is thicker than other tabs but I prefer that.
Pros:
The back is textured and not smooth like the other tab making it easier to hold. It is also replaceable unlike other.
HDMI Port so I can connect my Tablet to my TV and watch moving online. I can sync a Bluetooth Keyboard and Mouse and use the TV as a monitor.
USB Port so I can plug a USB flash drive or even an External Hard Drive to it
SD Card Slot so for $15 I took my 8GB Tablet to 16GB and I can buy as many cards as I want to continue to Expand

No Other Tablets I have seen offer these ports or type of Expansion. If you buy an 8GB that is what you have.

Also, I installed QuickOffice Pro and my wife can view and Edit Word, Excel and Power Points from the table.

I have Flash11 installed

Came w/ Andrion HoneyComb

I have yet to find what it cant do. I am sure there is something in the market for your needs.

EDIT:
Forgot to ad.  This tablet is not 3G or 4 G it is wifi only.  We did not want a second data plan so we got Tethering for my wifes phone and use it as a modem for the Thrive to connect away from the house.


----------



## MesquiteMan

There is a Quickbooks Online app in the Apple app store that will allow you to use Quickbooks online on your ipad.  I have an iPad and contrary to what others have speculated above, it is useful as a computer, albeit limited in some ways.  My iPad is my only shop computer and I use it for cutlists for the chambers I build, printing invoices, managing my website and inventory, working with spreadsheets, printing shipping lables, and of course browsing IAP!  Sure, it does not have the full functionality of a regular computer but it was not designed to do so.  I find a LOT of uses for my iPad and I do not use it to read books, play games, or watch movies.


----------



## Monty

Justturnin said:


> I have a Toshiba Thrive and LOVE IT!!!!...
> I have yet to find what it cant do...


It will not run Square.


----------



## Justturnin

Monty said:


> Justturnin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Toshiba Thrive and LOVE IT!!!!...
> I have yet to find what it cant do...
> 
> 
> 
> It will not run Square.
Click to expand...

 

I just ran square off of mine.  Now that was over my Home WIFI Internet connection so i have not tried it tethered yet.  I hope one day I will have to try it


----------



## rej19

If money is not a major issue then you can't go wrong with an Ipad. We use ours daily and will be getting another when the 3 comes out. You will not find many Ipad owners who do not love theirs.


----------



## Parson

Wife wants X I buy her cheaper Y I get no Zs 

Buy her the iPad. I love mine and NO Viruses!


----------



## razor524

I agree with Curtis, my Ipad is vey useful for many business related things during the day, and is great for web browsing, reading and entertaining the kids too.  Also,Log Me In has an app called ignition that will let you log onto your main computer and run that computer remotely so you can do anything you want to do with it.


----------



## Justturnin

razor524 said:


> I agree with Curtis, my Ipad is vey useful for many business related things during the day, and is great for web browsing, reading and entertaining the kids too.  Also,Log Me In has an app called ignition that will let you log onto your main computer and run that computer remotely so you can do anything you want to do with it.



I cant vouch for the ipad but we use our tablet several times a day and our pc less and less


----------



## Canadian_Kid

I have a playbook and even thou it lacks the great apple app store it does a nice job and has flash for internet use. RIM have said that their next software update (due in feb) will allow the playbook to access the android app store. Th price as it sits now cant be beat. 

$199.99 for a 16GB http://www.bestbuy.com/site/BlackBe...323427073&skuId=2265381&st=playbook&cp=1&lp=1

$249.99 for a 32GB http://www.bestbuy.com/site/BlackBe...327397902&skuId=2387032&st=playbook&cp=1&lp=2

If the playbook was the same price as the Ipad I would buy an Ipad but at the price I got mine for $199 you can't go wrong.


----------



## eldee

Parson said:


> Wife wants X I buy her cheaper Y I get no Zs
> 
> Buy her the iPad. I love mine and NO Viruses!



That's the route I chose this Christmas. I'm not sure what she expects to do with it, but she will have it.


----------



## jaywood1207

I'm saving my money for the Samsung Galaxy 10.1.  It seems to have the best reviews that I have seen for none IPAD and will suit my purposes (surfing the web and home inspection business) better than the IPAD.
With that being said I took advantage of the Blackberry promo and picked up 2 playbooks for the kids for Christmas.  I'm waiting until they open them so I can play around with them.


----------



## SDB777

Wife is using the iPad, seems to really like it...and has no problems with it at all.



I let her research all the available 'pads' in the area, and it's the one she wanted....







Scott (Apple won) B


----------



## sumterdad

These are all good arguments for each one.  Ok I know this is a depends on how you use it but I would like to know how quick the memory will fill up.  We do not watch movies so there wont be any movies downloaded mainly just pics a print program quickbooks and those downloaded games from the app store.  Just let me know how yours hold up to how you use it.  And that should give me an idea


----------



## Justturnin

sumterdad said:


> These are all good arguments for each one. Ok I know this is a depends on how you use it but I would like to know how quick the memory will fill up. We do not watch movies so there wont be any movies downloaded mainly just pics a print program quickbooks and those downloaded games from the app store. Just let me know how yours hold up to how you use it. And that should give me an idea


 
That is one of the things that sold us on the Thrive is the memory is expandable via USB or SD.  If you plan to store moves you can convert them to DivX (i think) and they will be about 1GB.  That is for a standard not HD.  Consider this, a typical DVD is 4.7GB while a bluRay can hold 25GB.  HD Movies are large and can fill you up fast, but if you have a couple of 32GB USB Flash drives it is like having your movie library with you never having to delete to add another one.


----------



## Seer

Look for this in any tablet:
1.  Can I change the battery
2.  Can I put more hard drive space ie sd cards, usb drives
3.  Warranty
4.  Sure Apple has a lot of apps but check them out a lot of them are crap imho.
Do a comparison search
Check this page out  http://www.pcmag.com/category2/0,2806,2358246,00.asp
I work with places that use these types on a daily basis and none will touch apple because of some of the reasons listed above.  
ASUS makes a nice tablet as do others that are far more customizable.
Lenovo makes a killer tablet you can read about hear more powerful than an ipad
http://www.lenovo.com/products/us/tablet/
Not bashing apple I just like to get what I want and not be told what I want.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Great information, I've been looking and haven't turned the corner yet as to have to have one and which one, this has helped..........I think.


----------



## Monty

I'm taking this all in too.
I'd like a tablet to run my Square reader on, but according the the Square site, it will not work on the Honeycomb system that virtually all the android tablets run on. If anyone has had success running Square on an android tablet, please let me know.
And yes, I kow it works great on the IPad, but I can't justify the cost of one for as little as I'd use it to take CCs.


----------



## Andrew_K99

This conversation is like asking what car you should buy. You are going to get 100 different answers, all of which are valid, because everyones experience and 'hear say' is different.

IMO buy a Dodge truck :biggrin: ... oh and an iPad! I love my iPhone, my wife loves her Touch and I wouldn't hesitate to buy the iPad.

AK


----------



## Seer

Here are some alternatives I found on this page and a link to magtek readers
http://www.magtek.com/v2/products/secure-card-reader-authenticators/index.asp
http://www.quora.com/What-hardware-...rd-data-using-an-iPhone-or-other-mobile-phone
https://www.moblized.com/ similar to squareup


----------



## Seer

CNET reviews of androids you can compare the features 
http://reviews.cnet.com/best-tablets/best-5-android-tablets?tag=contentBody;page

http://computer.howstuffworks.com/tablets/ipad-vs-android-tablets.htm


----------



## srf1114

In lue of a raise this year, My boss decided that as an IT technician, I should keep abreast of the Android/ Ipad Technologies.   She there fore bought me an iPad and a Motorola Zoom. So I have experience using both tablet platforms.

If you just want it to work... Get the iPad.  Yes it is a locked OS, No it doesn't have a USB port, NO you cant upgrade the hardware on it.  However you have more software selection, and for the most part there is no malicious software.  It Just works!

If you are a tinker, you like to play with a unix Kernel, you want a little more flexibility in software usage, you can provide for your own software security,  you may want to upgrade hardware or use different tweaks to the OS, then go with an Android device. PS I crashed my Xoom, with OEM provided Software within 15 minutes of owning it!

Some tinges to mention... the Adobe Flash issue is a dead issue.  Adobe has announced that it will discontinue Flash on ALL mobile OS's.  Flash 11 is the Last flash on mobiles ( it will be available for Android 4 though). Most Websites are well on the way to using HTML5, which is the better more secure standard anyway. 

Beware the Cheapies...  the Manufactures will not confirm numbers, but there is mounting evidence that many of the the cheapies are being returned due to unsatisfactory performance issues.  An Update is forthcoming on the most popular one, it may resolve the issues.

Things are not looking good for Blackberry, personally I hope they recover, but they need to pull it together fast.

    Also beware of unknown android clones.  Many big time companies are pulling out or reversing plans to produce Tablets, HP was just the most visible.  It sure would suck to buy a $600 tablet for christmas only to find out in Jan that the company is abandoning the platform.  The reason for this is that most tablets are being sold for LESS than they cost to make. The companies make their profit on the content ( APPS, books, Movies ETC.) so if the hardware maker doesn't have that profit stream they cant compete..ie HP.

Android can now claim to have almost as many Apps in the Market place as Apple. Keep in mind though that an App that works great on your Android phone (2.4.3) may not work on your Tablet Android (3.1 or 4.0) or even on two phones/tablets by different manufactures running the same OS.  The Majority of Apps in the Apple App Store will run the same on a phone, ipod, or tablet, the resolutions will just be distorted. You also don't need to purchase multi copies of App Store Apps to use it on different device at the same time. ( This may be the case for Android as well, I haven't tested it).

Lastly.. from my family point of view. I can punish my 3 year son by telling him he cant play with the iPad today. He will cry like he has been physically hurt. He could care less about using the Xoom.

Stan


----------



## tjseagrove

What something that works?
What something that will be supported for a long time?
What a secure environment?
What to get REGULAR updates to fix security and other issues?
What a good choice of software?

Get an iPad.  You will never be sorry you did.  I have had the iPhone for quite awhile and love it.  Holding out for an iPad3 when it is introduced.  You may have a lot of choices out there but with the iPad you will never come to regret the investment.

Tom


----------



## MesquiteMan

sumterdad said:


> These are all good arguments for each one.  Ok I know this is a depends on how you use it but I would like to know how quick the memory will fill up.  We do not watch movies so there wont be any movies downloaded mainly just pics a print program quickbooks and those downloaded games from the app store.  Just let me know how yours hold up to how you use it.  And that should give me an idea



To address your memory question...

I have an iPad2, 16GB, WIFI only.  I do not do movies and don't store music on my iPad.  I do have a LOT of photos and apps and I am currently at 1.5GB used with 12.3 GB available.

As for the $600-700 being tossed around...I paid $489 for mine at Sam's in August.


----------



## G1Pens

Check out the new Motorola Xyboard. Looks like it may be an awesome tablet.


----------



## Shock me

sumterdad said:


> Ok my wife has asked for a paid for Christmas.


 
Hmmm, that's what I'm asking for too...

As far as tablets go, I LOVE my iPad. But I would NEVER try to use it for Quickbooks (despite there being a mobile Quickbooks available). I once loaded the most highly acclaimed database app, spent a lot of time configuring it for billing and tried to use it. Disaster. It would routinely crash in the middle of processing an entry, losing everything since the last save. I couldn't always tell whether an entry had been posted or not. Entering data with soft keys was painful, but you can bluetooth a wireless keyboard to it. I gave up and vowed never to use it for critical work again. Still, it does so much so well and is such a joy to use that I'd replace it immediately if I ever lost it.


----------



## joefyffe

Chris:  I don't know what kind of cell phone you have, but if all YOU want with the pad is like an office program, you may want to check out apps for your phone.  I have the Droid Bionic and have a free Quick office on it that will allow Quickword, Quicksheet, Quickpoint and QuickPDF.  I'm getting about ready to go to the full version, like today, for 10 bucks on sale.  It's a good app!


----------



## oneula

when it comes to a portable device such as a tablet, phone or laptop the most important aspect is battery life which is where the ipad still excels. If you can only so a couple hours or more before plugging in it defeats the purpose of carrying such things around. The new Asus quad core tablet is supposed to be the new power hog while the lenovo and toshiba are more oriented towards (white collar) business use. But then again why not just get an ultrabook or macbook pro if you want to do your office work on the road. 

Tablets are more for entertainment and light duty. You can get a bionic or atrix motorola phone with a $150 add on laptop extension and get a similar experience. 

That's why the kindle and nook are so popular because of their battery life like how a blackberry lasts versus an iphone or dual core droid phone that you have to charge daily.

As far as Square, does anyone know if Square has become PCI compliant yet?
That's a big deal if you use them to run your card transactions through them. The fine's from VISA or Mastercard could wipe all income you got from the sales. If you run your own site and take cards you already know what the cost of PCI compliance means.


----------



## sumterdad

Well I got her the Ipad and so far she like it.  I have played on it a little and it seems pretty cool.  Who knows I might just want one for fathers day


----------



## PenMan1

I'm really surprised that nobody has mentioned the Vizio tablet. It is $194 at Sams Club, uses Andriod Gingerbread(full blown-and something that Kindle or the other knockoffs can't handle), has expandable memory and has an 8 inch square screen.

It works flawlessly with Square, handles "go to my PC" apps better than most. It's not an IPad2, but IPad will be replaced in the next 3 months. So, is now the time to buy IPad? It's a good machine, BUT, the I platform will be changing very soon.


----------



## oneula

again if any of you are using square with a device to accept credit or debit cards you should understand the risks from a financial liability standpoint being the merchant. Square is just the processor but the merchant is responsible for what vendor they choose to use use. Just a heads up and one of the reasons why I haven't started using my device yet eventhough i was one of their early adopters but i have been waiting to see their name on any published compliant PCI DSS list. 


http://creditcardprocessingadvice.com/squareup-and-pci-compliance/

http://www.infosecisland.com/blogview/18638-Merchant-Beware--New-Mobile-Payment-Solution-in-the-Wild.html


----------



## oneula

For those really interested in a toshiba thrive, this is a pretty good price for one on 1saleaday:

http://1saleaday.com/?utm_source=iC..._campaign=1SaleADay&utm_content=1SALE+12-3-11


----------



## WHSKYrvr1

I scanned through the post so I hope I didn't miss this tablet being mentioned. Check out the HP/Toshiba Slate. It will run the full Windows 7 OS. If I had to buy one that would be it. It's starting out around $750. I'd check it out.


----------

